# Carbon Rili Shrimp



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys. I just finished putting away an order of carbon rilis at aquariums by design today. They are prices very reasonable at 19.88 or 3 for 49.99.

Disclaimer: I am an employee but this is not an official store ad. Just a shrimp hobbiest letting others know. 









Sent by little green men....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Any more Sulawesi shrimp expected?


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Not at this point I will update if there are some coming in. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

eatmysox said:


> Not at this point I will update if there are some coming in.
> 
> Sent by little green men....


Ok thanks.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

What other shrimp do you guys carry??


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

We have quite a few in stock right now probably 12 different types. What are you looking for? 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I live pretty far away, so thought I would ask to save a drive.Just curious really. Always on the lookout for the hard to find ones.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Most stuff is pretty basic to more advanced shrimp keepers. Harder to find ones in now are:
Orange eye Black Tigers
Carbon Rili
Black crystal SS/SS+
Red Crystal S-SSS
Fire reds almost painted fire. 
Also some basics like
Orange propjnqua
Darwin red nose
Yellow cherry
Bamboo shrimp
Blue velvet
Blue Rili

I think that's about it for now. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How much are the orange eye black tigers?


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

49.99 or 39.99 for VIP members. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow great selection! Thanks for posting.


----------

